# Your days here are numbered



## Trafficat

Hello fellow colleagues in the art of trolling... I am sad to report that in the very near future these boards will become quite empty as the trolls are locked behind bars.

I recommend upgrading to a VPN or relocating outside the UK to continue your trolling of these boards. To make up for the lack of Native UK trolls as you all serve your sentences, I will increase my trolling of the UK forum, and pray that I am not extradited to face trial in the UK.









UK's Online Safety Bill could spell jail time for trolls


The bill would reportedly criminalize certain behavior that causes "emotional, psychological, or physical harm to the likely audience."




www.protocol.com


----------



## The Gift of Fish

US boards have an excess of trolls. Looks like there is a troll imbalance. Maybe we could export them to Australia as the UK did with its undesirables a couple of hundred years ago.


----------



## perseuskasa

Trafficat said:


> Hello fellow colleagues in the art of trolling... I am sad to report that in the very near future these boards will become quite empty as the trolls are locked behind bars.
> 
> I recommend upgrading to a VPN or relocating outside the UK to continue your trolling of these boards. To make up for the lack of Native UK trolls as you all serve your sentences, I will increase my trolling of the UK forum, and pray that I am not extradited to face trial in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK's Online Safety Bill could spell jail time for trolls
> 
> 
> The bill would reportedly criminalize certain behavior that causes "emotional, psychological, or physical harm to the likely audience."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.protocol.com





Trafficat said:


> Hello fellow colleagues in the art of trolling... I am sad to report that in the very near future these boards will become quite empty as the trolls are locked behind bars.
> 
> I recommend upgrading to a VPN or relocating outside the UK to continue your trolling of these boards. To make up for the lack of Native UK trolls as you all serve your sentences, I will increase my trolling of the UK forum, and pray that I am not extradited to face trial in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK's Online Safety Bill could spell jail time for trolls
> 
> 
> The bill would reportedly criminalize certain behavior that causes "emotional, psychological, or physical harm to the likely audience."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.protocol.com


WoW, what a said future the world is turning to be. What if, I from my own experience see that something is an agenda or wide spread lie and want to speak against it?? They would put me in jail for spreading harmful information I see the future generation of humans completely depleted from any critical independent thought always crying for help. The world is going to be a fookhing boring place!!! This is complete human spirit genocide. Hunger games wasn’t a move but a plan!!! An elite doing the absolute opposite from the brainwashed society. You cant make an eye contact with some one on the tube as this is an offence 😂😂😂. For ten years in London I barely saw anyone communicating on the tube!!! Great Britain more like Snowflakelandia


----------



## Atavar

I am in the US and if what you are saying is true I am elated. 
Trolls offer nothing constructive, they are not clever or amusing or entertaining. Their very existence is a waste. The forums will be immeasurably better without them. 
get a girlfriend and tease them. They like it.


----------

